# Band Sticker on Bike Causes Bomb Scare



## martygreene (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

 *Band Sticker on Bike Causes Bomb Scare*
Mar 02 6:26 PM US/Eastern

ATHENS, Ohio

A sticker on a bicycle that said "this bike is a pipe bomb" caused a scare Thursday at Ohio University that shut down four buildings before authorities learned the message was the name of a punk rock band, a university spokesman said.

The sticker on the bike chained outside the university-owned Oasis restaurant near the center of campus attracted the attention of a police officer about 5:30 a.m., spokesman Jack Jeffery said.

Police blocked streets around the restaurant and the Columbus police bomb squad came from about 65 miles away.

The bomb experts hit the bike with a high-pressure spray of water, then pried it apart with a hydraulic device normally used to rescue accident victims trapped in cars, acting Athens Fire Chief Ken Gilbraith said. Once they had it open, they saw there was no bomb.

The buildings, including some classroom facilities, were reopened after a couple hours.

Dean of Students Terry Hogan urged students to be more careful when showing support for the band from Pensacola, Fla.

University police interviewed the bike's owner then released him, Jeffery said. Police are still investigating.

An e-mail seeking comment was sent to Plan-It-X Records, listed on a Web site for the band as its record label. The label does not have a published phone number. 
-- Associated Press  
 
http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/03/02/D8G3NUIG0.html

This is particularly funny to me, as I've been listening to This Bike is a Pipe Bomb for years. I always wondered if their stickers ever caused trouble like this, guess I got my answer!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm glad you found it funny, I was going to ask...is it bad that this causes me great amusement??? That is SO punk. Heh heh.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 8, 2006)

Call it perspective....I don't think it is funny.


----------

